# Any notice the introduction of the new Model 22?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In the "American Rifleman" that came yesterday was an article featuring Smith & Wesson's new Model 22 in .45 ACP. This is not just a reincarnation of the old M1950 Army model, but close to it. It's an N-Framed, six-shot .45 ACP. Differences include a four inch barrel and locking lug that encases the ejector rod, as on the Model 29, etc.

Also of interest was the Black Hills .45 Auto Rim load with a 255 gr lead SWC bullet. And the gun is offered in either blue or nickel.

Sort of "What goes around, comes around."

A welcome addition to these tired ol' eyes.

Bob Wright


----------

